
Stanford CS224n: Natural Language Processing with Deep Learning (2017) - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5Jsnh1rnUwq_TcylNr7EkRe6
======
seycombi
Syllabus (notes + reading):
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/syllabus.html](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/syllabus.html)

